
Scientists say free will probably doesn’t exist, but urge: Don’t stop believing  - jacquesm
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/bering-in-mind/2010/04/06/scientists-say-free-will-probably-doesnt-exist-but-urge-dont-stop-believing/
======
khafra
I usually side with the scientists when they go up against philosophy; but in
this case Daniel Dennett's compatibilist position has already taken the
scientific evidence into account and come up with a coherent definition and
prescriptive advice.

For the free-will-related question of blame, I think this essay is a far more
sophisticated and useful examination of it:
[http://lesswrong.com/lw/2as/diseased_thinking_dissolving_que...](http://lesswrong.com/lw/2as/diseased_thinking_dissolving_questions_about/)

